# Hip Dysplasia



## Connah'sMommy

Connah is almost 11 months and we have noticed the clicking in his hips has gotten alo worse. He was checked at birth and again at 6 weeks and he was said to be fine. He was also checked at 5 months as i had concernes but again he was said to be fine.
So we went yesterday to my doctor and she said his hips were clicking both sides and on his right leg at the back he had a extra crease.

Were waiting for an appointment for an ultrasound and also waiting on an appointment with pediatrics.
Now i know the ultrasound is a given but why are we getting an appointment with pediatrics if they have no results yet? could it be that something worse is wrong?

We were told to expect the pediatrics appointment before the ultrasound appointment:shrug:

Can anyone share any experiences? Im finding it hard to get my head round it all...I know that if something is wrong with Connah he will have to have the Spica cast( know this as my sister had the same)

Im so scared for him:cry:


----------



## isil

I have no experience of this but Alice+bump's (or similar username!) daughter has this. I'm seeing her tomorrow so I'll ask her about it/ask her to come and look at your thread x


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Thankyou so much Isil that would be great :flower:


----------



## MummyJo

My eldest (now nearly three) was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at 8 months, at 10 months she went into surgery to have her muscle stretched and leg/hip repositioned. 

She was in a hip-spica (a body cast from under her armpits to her toes) for 3 months (it was changed once during this time) after which she wore a splint support for 6 months (3 day and night and 3 just at night)

She'll have to be checked until she's 16 but it's going well so far, if you have ANY questions I will be more than happy to help. Just PM! xxx

Best of luck, let us know how the scan goes. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

MummyJo said:


> My eldest (now nearly three) was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at 8 months, at 10 months she went into surgery to have her muscle stretched and leg/hip repositioned.
> 
> She was in a hip-spica (a body cast from under her armpits to her toes) for 3 months (it was changed once during this time) after which she wore a splint support for 6 months (3 day and night and 3 just at night)
> 
> She'll have to be checked until she's 16 but it's going well so far, if you have ANY questions I will be more than happy to help. Just PM! xxx
> 
> Best of luck, let us know how the scan goes. :hugs::hugs:

Good to hear she is doing well now :)
He had his x-ray today...we were told first that it would be an ultrasound but i think they way be doing that too although im not sure,just waiting to hear back now 
Thanks for replying:hugs:xx


----------



## alice&bump

Just seen this thread! I replied to your other one tho! Glad you got seen quickly! When katie had her xrays she saw the consultant straight after and we got the diagnosis straight away, but I would assume that's what your paediatrics appointments for! I wad so scared when I found out but you'd be suprised how adaptable kids are! If it turns out he does have it, you know where I am! And I've got stuff left over like waterproof pillow cases (they need to sleep on a bed on pillows at first) and nappy pads that you need to reduce leaking and stuff!!


----------



## alice&bump

Just seen your last post, after about 4 months they xray them rather than scan cos they're too wriggly! Ella had a scan routinely at 9 weeks and it was really hard for them to do it then!!


----------



## Connah'sMommy

alice&bump said:


> Just seen this thread! I replied to your other one tho! Glad you got seen quickly! When katie had her xrays she saw the consultant straight after and we got the diagnosis straight away, but I would assume that's what your paediatrics appointments for! I wad so scared when I found out but you'd be suprised how adaptable kids are! If it turns out he does have it, you know where I am! And I've got stuff left over like waterproof pillow cases (they need to sleep on a bed on pillows at first) and nappy pads that you need to reduce leaking and stuff!!

Thanks for replying hun,i was reading something on a charity website for DDH and i was surprised at how many different things you needed and what we would need to change. Its really scary:cry:

Hopefully ill get his appointment through soon though...we never saw anyone other than the woman who was doing the xray. We just went in,had it done and left:shrug:

I hate waiting for results though:cry:

What symptoms did katie have?

I found that connah had clicky hips,extra crease at the back of his right thigh and his left leg is slightly longer.
He is always standing on his tip toes too which can be a symptom(or so iv read)

And sorry to ask yet more questions:blush: But what treatment did katie have?

thanks hun xxx


----------



## alice&bump

Katie just had an extra crease at the back, which I never noticed, it was my MIL that noticed! For some reason they only checkbthe front creases at birth! I mentioned it at 4 months to the HV who forgot to refer her, so she was 9 months before she was eventually referred! Basically she went into theatre and they injected a dye into her hip so they could see all the cartiledge and stuff, which doesn't show up on xrays. From there they decided the best way to go about fixing it, in katie's case it just needed manipulating into place and then setting in the spica! There's no way of knowing what shape theyl be when they come out of theatre cos it's just a case of the best way it fits back in! When she woke up she was obviously upset cos se couldn't move, she was happy as larry after a while smiling away! We got out of hospital the next day which was nice to get her back in her own bed! About 6 weeks ago her cast got really soft and cracked so she was taken back in for another one on, when she came out of theatre I was told theyd put a different cast on and instead of the full spica she has a broomsticks cast on now, which goes right down both het legs and has a bar across te middle, it stops at hthe tops of her thighs so she can bend her hips and stuff! This ones been a lot easier, she shuffled round in the spica, but now there's no stopping her! She's so fast! I was told shed walk in this one but she's not been in it long and she never walked before so it's not happened tho! She can stand in it tho!

In terms of equipment there's not really that much you need different! We got a car seat from Argos for about 30 quid that fits her perfectly! And she fits in my double buggy and little stroller! Se needs a cushion to prop her up so she fits in properly but it's all manageable! The maclaren prams are wide enough normally too! For eating we attached a reins harness to a dining chair and she sits at the table, either that or she sits propped up on a bean bag!

Sorry I've gone on a bit! I know how lost you can feel tho cos there seems to bebtonnes of info out there, buy at the same time it doesn't really tell you much!

Also, if you want, Ive got pics on fb, PM me if you want to add me or whatever!xxx


----------



## Connah'sMommy

alice&bump said:


> Katie just had an extra crease at the back, which I never noticed, it was my MIL that noticed! For some reason they only checkbthe front creases at birth! I mentioned it at 4 months to the HV who forgot to refer her, so she was 9 months before she was eventually referred! Basically she went into theatre and they injected a dye into her hip so they could see all the cartiledge and stuff, which doesn't show up on xrays. From there they decided the best way to go about fixing it, in katie's case it just needed manipulating into place and then setting in the spica! There's no way of knowing what shape theyl be when they come out of theatre cos it's just a case of the best way it fits back in! When she woke up she was obviously upset cos se couldn't move, she was happy as larry after a while smiling away! We got out of hospital the next day which was nice to get her back in her own bed! About 6 weeks ago her cast got really soft and cracked so she was taken back in for another one on, when she came out of theatre I was told theyd put a different cast on and instead of the full spica she has a broomsticks cast on now, which goes right down both het legs and has a bar across te middle, it stops at hthe tops of her thighs so she can bend her hips and stuff! This ones been a lot easier, she shuffled round in the spica, but now there's no stopping her! She's so fast! I was told shed walk in this one but she's not been in it long and she never walked before so it's not happened tho! She can stand in it tho!
> 
> In terms of equipment there's not really that much you need different! We got a car seat from Argos for about 30 quid that fits her perfectly! And she fits in my double buggy and little stroller! Se needs a cushion to prop her up so she fits in properly but it's all manageable! The maclaren prams are wide enough normally too! For eating we attached a reins harness to a dining chair and she sits at the table, either that or she sits propped up on a bean bag!
> 
> Sorry I've gone on a bit! I know how lost you can feel tho cos there seems to bebtonnes of info out there, buy at the same time it doesn't really tell you much!
> 
> Also, if you want, Ive got pics on fb, PM me if you want to add me or whatever!xxx

Thanks so much hun,that helped alot.
Hope Katie is lots better now though:hugs:

Its amazing how they can seem happy healthy and normal one minute and the next they are being treated for something that isnt so obvious:nope:

Ill hopefully hear something soon
Thanks for your help hun:hugs:xxx


----------



## alice&bump

Her hips about 99% right now, it's still got a shallow roof or something now, but they were expecting that! I'm finding a real lack of info about it coming off now tho, am getting myself right worked up cosbi just don't know what to expect!

I know what you mean about them going from being healthy and "normal" to suddenly not being! I couldn't even find the words to tell people when I found out about katie! My friend came round the next day and I couldn't tell her! Seems dead silly really cos there's people so much worse off! But it's just such a shock to the system!


I hope you hear something soon, you know where I am if you've got any more questions or just want a chat or anything :hugs:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

alice&bump said:


> Her hips about 99% right now, it's still got a shallow roof or something now, but they were expecting that! I'm finding a real lack of info about it coming off now tho, am getting myself right worked up cosbi just don't know what to expect!
> 
> I know what you mean about them going from being healthy and "normal" to suddenly not being! I couldn't even find the words to tell people when I found out about katie! My friend came round the next day and I couldn't tell her! Seems dead silly really cos there's people so much worse off! But it's just such a shock to the system!
> 
> 
> I hope you hear something soon, you know where I am if you've got any more questions or just want a chat or anything :hugs:

Thanks hun:hugs:x


----------



## mommyof3co

I hope everything works out fine :) I had it as a kid but it wasn't caught until I was 5 and I needed surgery, both hips were out of place but they only did surgery on one and nothing to the other. Now I'm a mess and need hip replacement at only 24, my hips are terrible. But it was a long time ago and not caught early like you have...if that's what it is. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Thanks hun,sorry to hear that you need a hip replacement! :( It makes me feel kinda lucky that we have found connah's symptoms early :hugs:xx


----------



## homebirth

Hi, my daughter was diagnosed at 11 months with DDH (developmental displaysia Hip.)
she had a closed reduction when she was 13 months, and is now walking.
If you have any questions i'd be more than happy to help.
There is a super website called steps, and it has a section for hip displaysia. What i would say is on steps there are a lot of people/children who have additional problems alongside ddh, so don't be disheartened by their stories.
there are also so many people who's treatment is much shorter term with fantastic outlooks.
Hope that helps x


----------

